# Asus R900V Grafikproblem



## kalle1234 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

habe folgendes Problem.

Mein Notebook hat eine Nvidia Geforce GT 635M verbaut, allerdings benutzt dieses verflixte ding immer die Onboard Intel Hd graphigs.
Ich habe versucht, diese im Gerätemangere auszuschalten und zu deinsallieren. Aber das funktioniert einfach nicht. 
Und im Bios finde ich nichts, was mann austellen könnte.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen!?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Mfg kalle


----------



## PepperID (29. Oktober 2014)

Schon einmal Rechtsklick auf das Spiel -> mit Grafikprozessor ausführen-> Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor probiert?


----------



## skyscraper (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi, hast Du die Treiber ordnungsgemäß installiert?

LG, sky


----------



## PepperID (29. Oktober 2014)

Ansonsten 
Desktop-> Rechtsklick-> Nvidia Systemsteuerung->3d Einstellungen Verwalten->dein Spiel aus der Liste wählen(Falls nicht dabei, hinzufügen)->von Globale Einstellung auf Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor wechseln->unten Rechts auf "Übernehmen"-> Spiel Starten


----------



## kalle1234 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

danke für die Antworten.

Also, Treiber hab ich den aktuellsten drauf. 
Auf Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor habe ich nun gewechselt.


Bekommt man diesen Intel Mist denn garnicht runter?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Oktober 2014)

Naja, eigentlich ist es so gedacht, dass im Desktop-Betrieb die Intel GPU arbeitet und bei Spielen die nVidia-GPU. So spart man Strom und es verlängert sich die Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## kalle1234 (30. Oktober 2014)

Achso, nagut dann muss ich damit leben.

Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## killah (3. November 2014)

mach mal nen screenshot im gerätemanger wo man beide grafikakrten sieht

vielleicht ist die graka auch defekt


----------

